# General > Pets Corner >  Please please read!

## angie.a

Today one of my Rheas have gone missing, Dave is about 4ft tall & white, his partner Doris was still in the field but quite badly injured. We live at Gelshfield, right above Stemster Loch, the Rheas were in the field right next to our house, two fields down from main road. We are just off the main Thurso-Wick road (via Watten)
 someone must have seen something as they were driving past it's not often anyone comes across a 4ft white fluffy bird. please please if anyone has seen him running along the road or through a field please get in touch, Doris is really missing him & I am very very worried about him.
My contact no 01955661371/ 07917718434.

----------


## puffin croft

what has happened to them do u think?

----------


## teenybash

Will watch out for Dave encase he heads out my direction.....hope you find him for someone has bound to notice him. fingers crossed that he returns safe and sound......Hope Doris heals well.

----------


## Rictina

I hope you find them very soon. I will keep my eyes open.

----------


## KCI

Will tell my husband to look out for him, when he is at work tomorrow, as he  may be on that road.
Hope you find him.

----------


## Dadie

Crawlled past twice tonight due to the road surfacing ... didnt see him :Frown: 
Hope he is back safe and well with Doris
xxx

----------


## angie.a

Dave's Home! We spent hours last night looking eventually giving up hope we came home, after checking on Doris this morn I spotted something white on the hill opposite us, I went up & found Dave with a very nasty cut at the top of his leg, he had managed to get himself on the main road & then up a side track we did check there last night but he must have been well hidden in the long grass. He is now safely tucked up in the stable with Doris and will be staying there until they are completely healed. I have no idea what happened to them both they must have had a very bad scare for them to try getting over the fence, they have a 3 acre field to run about in and have never done anything like this before. I am just so glad to have him home safely. Thankyou to every one who replied it was very much appreciated. Thanks again xx

----------


## puffin croft

that is fantastic news!! well done! so pleased for u!

----------


## KCI

Great news - glad you have them both back!   :Grin:

----------


## aurora32

Great news that he is back safe and well and wish them a speedy recovery.

----------


## Liz

So glad to hear that Dave is home and back with Doris.

Poor souls! It is a real mystery as to what could have happened? ::

----------


## teenybash

whew!!!!!   glad the Dave fella is home with his Doris......something must have spooked them.....Nice bit of happy news. :Smile:

----------


## Dadie

Could it have been the road surfacing machinery that spooked them ... one was hissing and clouds of dust everywhere!

----------


## balto

delighted that you found dave, but i must show my ignorance, what exactly is he lol.

----------


## Dadie

Dave is a rhea.... looks kinda like a small ostrich in grey instead of black.

----------


## balto

> Dave is a rhea.... looks kinda like a small ostrich in grey instead of black.


 thankyou for telling me, now i can sleep better lol.

----------


## angie.a

Thanks everyone for your comments, 
Dave & Doris are both doing well & their wounds are healing up fine, although it will take a wee while for them both to make a full recovery. I let them out in the garden yesterday & today for a while & the fresh air seems to have helped alot, Doris is eating better and Dave's not limping as bad, they're getting a bit more confident again & coming back to me to eat from my hand. It's still a mystery what happened but I'm just glad they're both home safe & sound.
Thanks Again for all your kind comments & if I can work out how to get Photos downloaded I'll get one on of them.

----------

